# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Ants

## njben

What are those? a curious boy once asked. 
Those are called ants, darling.
Why are they so interested in that pile of sand?
Well, you see, thats their home. Just like the home we live in.
But our home has lights.
Thats true. We need the lights, or else we couldnt see. 
Thats no fair. The ants need lights in their home, too.
The boy grabbed a match sitting on the table behind him. 
Ma, can you light this for me?
Whats this for, honey?
Just watch.
She lit the match for her boy, and she gave it to him. The boy watched the glowing red flame as if it was the brightest star in the night sky. He held the match above the anthill.
Now the ants have light. Just like us.
The boy wanted to help the ants. He needed to. He had to give someone, or something, the one thing that he never seemed to have.
Theyre warm now. And can see. This flame will give them hope.
The boy turned around and saw his dad open the door, a beer in his hand. He saw his dad yelling and swearing at his ma, making her quickly apologize and scramble inside.
The boy was quiet. Seconds later, he began to cry. He loved his ma so much, yet she seemed trapped in his dads hold. 
I I just wish this nightmare would finally end the boy mumbled while sobbing. 
He looked up. The pearly white dots scattered across the sky always fascinated him. He stopped crying, and just stared at the sky in the darkness. 
Suddenly, the flame on the match went out. The moment the flame disappeared, the boy saw something. Something that gave him the hope that hes never had before. 
A glowing red flame flew among the stars. 
And in that timeless moment, the boy smiled.

----------


## kiz_paws

Welcome to LitNet, njben.
I enjoyed your story, keep up the good work!

----------


## fudgetusk

Hah this was fun to read. What does it mean? search me.  :Wink:

----------


## Steven Hunley

Good job too, in such a short story.

----------

